# Rehoming my Budgies



## ParmesanBean (Oct 25, 2021)

Sadly I have reached a place in my life where I can no longer take care of my two budgies. I want to make sure to find them a good home where they can be happy (and stay together!). I certainly don't want to sell them to just anyone online. Does anyone have suggestions on where/how to find a good home for them?


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

What a difficult division to have to make. I have so much respect for those who have the courage to admit they're not in a place to give their babies the care they need and deserve. I'm sure the staff that run this group will have some good suggestions!


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

ParmesanBean said:


> Sadly I have reached a place in my life where I can no longer take care of my two budgies. I want to make sure to find them a good home where they can be happy (and stay together!). I certainly don't want to sell them to just anyone online. Does anyone have suggestions on where/how to find a good home for them?


Where I'm at there is an exotic bird shop that also takes in rescues/rehomes. They are set up to take good care of them until they find new forever homes. You could call around your area and see if there are any exotic bird shops and if they don't take rescues they may be able to refer someone.


----------



## Sanchez (9 d ago)

Where u live?


----------



## ParmesanBean (Oct 25, 2021)

Sanchez said:


> Where u live?


Des Moines, Iowa, USA


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would suggest you contact the following organization:

Iowa Parrot Rescue
2479 Golden Ave,
Letts, IA 52754
(319) 344-1700






Iowa Parrot Rescue







www.iowaparrotrescue.org





If you MUST re-home your budgies:

Check with your Avian Vet to see if they know of anyone that is looking for budgies
Look for a Parrot or Bird Rescue Organization near you.


If rehoming to individuals, screen prospects VERY carefully with the questions below:

Why do you want budgies?
Do you have other pets in the household
How much time can you devote to the budgies on a regular basis
(If multiple birds) Will you keep my budgies together?
What background/experience do you have when it comes to caring for budgies?
What would you plan to feed them
How big will their cage be?
Do you have a bird safe room or are you willing to create one so they can have free flight?
Will you ensure the budgies get the best Avian Medical Care if they become ill or injured?
Are you willing to join the Talk Budgies Forum to learn the best practices in caring for my budgies for their optimal health and well-being? *


----------

